# Diffusing DIY CO2



## beeky (19 Nov 2007)

Can reactors and diffusers be used with yeast produced CO2 or is extra pressure required to use them effectively?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Nov 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> Can reactors and diffusers be used with yeast produced CO2 or is extra pressure required to use them effectively?



the problem when injecting non-pressurised co2 is just that.. the lack of pressure.. 

ceramic diffuser disks rely heavily on a high back pressure to push the gas through the disk, therefore they wont work with DIY.. so unfortunately, your going to be limited to the other forms of reactors such as ladders and powerjet based.


----------



## beeky (19 Nov 2007)

Cheers, I guessed as much.


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Nov 2007)

Ladders can be pretty efficient too, and have the advantage of going longer between cleanings for one.  For more details see this thread on APC, Actually How Efficient is a Hagen Ladder?

As you can see the calculations show they are probably well over 95% efficient when working well at slower bubble rates; just a shame they're so big!


----------

